# Adding pictures



## prospect (Feb 26, 2012)

I was wondering why I can't add pictures to certain threads and can't see inside other sub forums? Like private members?
Thanks
Doug


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What subforums can't you view.

it might be because you do not have enough posts or you are not a 'forum supporter'. Basically forum supporters pay an annual fee.

what subforum are you trying to get into?


----------



## prospect (Feb 26, 2012)

The private members forum. That must be a paid one huh? What about the pictures?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There is some number of posts you need to have before you can post pictures.

There were too man trolls coming on and posting inappropriate pictures in their first few posts.. so the moderators changed it so that someone had to participate for while before they can post photos.

I don't know how many posts are required.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

prospect said:


> The private members forum. That must be a paid one huh? What about the pictures?


I was able to access the private members after 30 posts,but that was awhile back. Maybe there's a minimum number of posts required to attach pics as well.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I think I remember 30 posts meaning something. I'm just a member and I don't notice any area that I can't go to or post a pic at.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Thundarr said:


> I think I remember 30 posts meaning something. I'm just a member and I don't notice any area that I can't go to or post a pic at.


Because you have a lot of posts.


----------



## prospect (Feb 26, 2012)

OK. Thanks for the info


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

I use Tapatalk. I get the "your forum has disabled image sharing from this app" msg. I could swear that I was able to do this before. Scratching head...


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay. Make a liar out of me.


----------

